# Atmosphere Switch CFW updated to version 1.3.0, adds OFW 14.0.0 support



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2022)

atmosphere devs never disappoint damn, i thought this was  just gonna be a basic fix so that atmo would work on the latest FW


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 24, 2022)

Chary said:


> Hekate is currently at 5.7.0, while Nyx is at version 1.2.0.


5.7.2* 1.2.2* ;P


----------



## KirovAir (Mar 24, 2022)

@SciresM, absolute legend.

Also, a very interesting bug was fixed apparently on 14.0:
https://gist.githubusercontent.com/...202366c8934c88ef251f1e905967040/gistfile1.txt

*THIS* is why this project is so interesting. Because atmosphere has basically the complete HOS kernel rewritten as an open source alternative these kind of fixes are picked up and understood.
(This is not a new entry point for a softmod, btw)


----------



## ciaomao (Mar 24, 2022)

...and yes, current sigpatches are released. --> TotalJustice


----------



## SonicRings (Mar 24, 2022)

KirovAir said:


> @SciresM, absolute legend.
> 
> Also, a very interesting bug was fixed apparently on 14.0:
> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/...202366c8934c88ef251f1e905967040/gistfile1.txt
> ...


Wow, that's awesome. They squashed an almost impossible to spot bug after over 5 years. Kudos to whoever found it.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Mar 24, 2022)

ciaomao said:


> ...and yes, current sigpatches are released. --> TotalJustice


Justice isn't in the scene anymore. I occasionally speak to him still and last I heard (back in January) he has basically quit programming and anything related to it. Don't think he'll mind me posting this here. If his account is still publishing patches (I don't follow sig patch stuff) it's probably someone else who he gave his account to.


----------



## djpannda (Mar 24, 2022)

Ok now let’s do SXOS


----------



## Hayato213 (Mar 24, 2022)

djpannda said:


> Ok now let’s do SXOS



Lmao first you got to get Bowser out of prison.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Mar 24, 2022)

CompSciOrBust said:


> If his account is still publishing patches (I don't follow sig patch stuff) it's probably someone else who he gave his account to.


Just FYI, he didn't. Someone else is maintaining the github repo with their own account, now, even though TotalJustics basically still owns the repo.


----------



## ciaomao (Mar 24, 2022)

CompSciOrBust said:


> Justice isn't in the scene anymore. I occasionally speak to him still and last I heard (back in January) he has basically quit programming and anything related to it. Don't think he'll mind me posting this here. If his account is still publishing patches (I don't follow sig patch stuff) it's probably someone else who he gave his account to.
> 
> View attachment 303116


Thanks for the info and yes I checked the Git before I posted. The latest patches are published by *I*TotalJustice for HOS FW14. Not sure if this is the same guy. Maybe I should mention I havent tested them.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 24, 2022)

This is awesome. Now I can get my switch working again. Yes, someone in my house updated the switch.


----------



## TomRiddle (Mar 24, 2022)

Good stuff. 

For some reason I always did felt like a lazyass to upgrade my Switch cfw but now that it's updated for the latest switch firmware I think that I might just upgrade today lol.


----------



## urherenow (Mar 24, 2022)

Already a new commit in the pipeline. It's small, but if there is no reason for you to do so (like, if you've already updated your firmware and now need this to run CFW at all), I would hold off on updating for a few days for an official final release of 1.3.0. Also gives time to see if any bugs pop up in any homebrew you use because of:

*Please Note*: A number of changes made for this (and ones necessary in the process of adding support for 14.0.0) are api-breaking.
If you're a developer and any of this caused your code to break, please feel free to contact SciresM#0524 for help updating your program.


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 24, 2022)

Damn, can't even be upset. That is a quick turnaround for responding to such a significant update; well, significant in number of kernel changes anyway. Guess updating the SD for my Switch is also on the to do list.


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 24, 2022)

are custom themes compatible or do i need to wait for an Update of the Theme Installer?


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Mar 24, 2022)

ciaomao said:


> Thanks for the info and yes I checked the Git before I posted. The latest patches are published by *I*TotalJustice for HOS FW14. Not sure if this is the same guy. Maybe I should mention I havent tested them.


ITotalJustice is TotalJustice. As someone else said though it's someone else updating his git repo.


----------



## ImSoHandsome (Mar 24, 2022)

djpannda said:


> Ok now let’s do SXOS


Whats the latest supported firmware on sxos?


----------



## MachRc (Mar 24, 2022)

^^11.0.0 

Havent gone past that on one of mine.


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 24, 2022)

Sora Takihawa said:


> are custom themes compatible or do i need to wait for an Update of the Theme Installer?


Got go wait, for now. New home menu, it needs updated to know how to handle it.


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 24, 2022)

ah ok thx ^^


----------



## lokomelo (Mar 24, 2022)

It was a huge update under the hood, and yet its released so quickly!!! With improvements!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 24, 2022)

Got everything updated on the fly, whoever came up with the AIO updater app deserves an award of some kind just a great feeling not needing the PC to update CFW related.


----------



## Joeynator3000 (Mar 24, 2022)

"General system stability improvements to enhance the user's experience."

....lol


----------



## Xjackio (Mar 24, 2022)

Does anyone have problem with sysbot base?
I updated and kept crashing, once i take out sysbot, worked just fine


----------



## sudeki300 (Mar 24, 2022)

Xjackio said:


> Does anyone have problem with sysbot base?
> I updated and kept crashing, once i take out sysbot, worked just fine


this is a pre-release so not everything will work.


----------



## ZeroFX (Mar 24, 2022)

coolru!


----------



## elm (Mar 24, 2022)

sudeki300 said:


> this is a pre-release so not everything will work.






Xjackio said:


> Does anyone have problem with sysbot base?
> I updated and kept crashing, once i take out sysbot, worked just fine



I got the Fatal error and now all i get is a yellow screen


----------



## BrownJesu5 (Mar 24, 2022)

cant install games. i have everything updated. but now i get error code 2002-4058 (0x1fb402) 
ok so tinfoil installed a game from the cartridge, but if i try launch it. it does not work. and just says the data is corrupted


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 24, 2022)

And is there any reason to update to firmware 14 yet, I forgot when I last updated my firmware and haven't found anything yet that I've had to update to play.


----------



## spuderump (Mar 24, 2022)

question.... I am on FW13 Atmosphere after changing over from SX OS. 

If I update to FW14 and then add Atmosphere, will all my pre installed NSP's still boot with no problem? 

I assume the only thing I need is the latest sigpatches?


----------



## Draxzelex (Mar 25, 2022)

BrownJesu5 said:


> cant install games. i have everything updated. but now i get error code 2002-4058 (0x1fb402)
> ok so tinfoil installed a game from the cartridge, but if i try launch it. it does not work. and just says the data is corrupted


Try using TinWoo Installer instead.


Spider_Man said:


> And is there any reason to update to firmware 14 yet, I forgot when I last updated my firmware and haven't found anything yet that I've had to update to play.


Only reason you would update is if you want to play online and/or you're interested in the new Folders feature.


spuderump said:


> question.... I am on FW13 Atmosphere after changing over from SX OS.
> 
> If I update to FW14 and then add Atmosphere, will all my pre installed NSP's still boot with no problem?
> 
> I assume the only thing I need is the latest sigpatches?


You would need the new patches for firmware 14.0 but since nothing needs that firmware and everything is in pre-release meaning unstable, I would recommend holding off from updating.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Mar 25, 2022)

Looks like Hekate does not work on Mariko Sysnand boot. It just renders a blue screen. Reboot to OFW works though.


----------



## idontgetit (Mar 25, 2022)

Can someone please point me in the direction of updating my emucc firmware?

 My Switch is running 14.0.0. My CFW is running 13.2.1. I was able to update it before by just wiping the SD and starting over with Atmosphere and my emuCC. Thats not working anymore. I'm pulling my hair out.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2022)

idontgetit said:


> Can someone please point me in the direction of updating my emucc firmware?
> 
> My Switch is running 14.0.0. My CFW is running 13.2.1. I was able to update it before by just wiping the SD and starting over with Atmosphere and my emuCC. Thats not working anymore. I'm pulling my hair out.


https://nh-server.github.io/switch-guide/extras/updating/


----------



## urherenow (Mar 25, 2022)

Sora Takihawa said:


> are custom themes compatible or do i need to wait for an Update of the Theme Installer?


Regardless if themes and/or the theme installer gets updated, you should remove custom themes before updating. Many people have problems they can't figure out after updating, all because a theme was installed.


----------



## pinbi7 (Mar 25, 2022)

i updated to play on-line everything  works great, haven't encountered any problem


----------



## pinbi7 (Mar 25, 2022)

idontgetit said:


> Can someone please point me in the direction of updating my emucc firmware?
> 
> My Switch is running 14.0.0. My CFW is running 13.2.1. I was able to update it before by just wiping the SD and starting over with Atmosphere and my emuCC. Thats not working anymore. I'm pulling my hair out.


your emummc is stored on your sd card most likely,you might have to start over from scratch


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 25, 2022)

ertaboy356b said:


> Looks like Hekate does not work on Mariko Sysnand boot. It just renders a blue screen. Reboot to OFW works though.


Are you able to bring it up on Github? If there's a problem, they should be able to come up with a fix.


----------



## BrownJesu5 (Mar 25, 2022)

Tinwoo doesn't work for me either I get the same error. Pretty well tried them all now. Idk what to do. I've started from scratch and deleted everything and installed everything again. But it still won't work.


----------



## Draxzelex (Mar 25, 2022)

BrownJesu5 said:


> Tinwoo doesn't work for me either I get the same error. Pretty well tried them all now. Idk what to do. I've started from scratch and deleted everything and installed everything again. But it still won't work.


Do you have the latest ES, FS, & Loader patches on your SD card?


----------



## Morricorne (Mar 25, 2022)

KirovAir said:


> @SciresM, absolute legend.
> 
> Also, a very interesting bug was fixed apparently on 14.0:
> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/...202366c8934c88ef251f1e905967040/gistfile1.txt
> ...


Very interesting. We need go deeper. Maybe someday we can simply crack switch protection with Any softmod. Today i buyed two great games on my switch lite. Valkyria Profile, and Okami.
But still Best games on switch are too expensive for me. I have hope someone find a way to crack switch lite security someday.


----------



## Something whatever (Mar 26, 2022)

Maybe I should just fully mod my switch at this point


----------



## ertaboy356b (Mar 26, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> Are you able to bring it up on Github? If there's a problem, they should be able to come up with a fix.


Looks like someone has reported it already but why are they fighting over killing each other over there? WTF. I would report it if it guarantees that I will not get flamed to death.


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 26, 2022)

ertaboy356b said:


> Looks like someone has reported it already but why are they fighting over killing each other over there? WTF. I would report it if it guarantees that I will not get flamed to death.


Some people just don't have much going on in their lives. I wouldn't worry about it.

Have you been able to fix it using the advice provided on there? It sounds like it's likely caused by improper/incomplete Atmosphere update.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Mar 26, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> Some people just don't have much going on in their lives. I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> Have you been able to fix it using the advice provided on there?


Haven't fixed it yet. I just do the Reboot to OFW route for now and I haven't powered down my switch since then. I'll try to report when I get home but I also would wait till Atmosphere gets fully updated. I am thinking maybe the pre-release has issues with Mariko. Emunand works fine on 14.0.0 though but my emunand is not updated because I only run emulators there.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 26, 2022)

IT’S ALIVE!!!


----------



## Cylent1 (Mar 26, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Lmao first you got to get Bowser out of prison.


Nothing to do with Bowser , now grow up and get over yourself!


----------



## Hayato213 (Mar 26, 2022)

Cylent1 said:


> Nothing to do with Bowser , now grow up and get over yourself!



lol don't think you get the joke.


----------



## urherenow (Mar 26, 2022)

Mariko: Works fine. Seems like people are updating hekate but not updating atmosphere.

emuMMC firmware: download The firmware, launch emuMMC, install with daybreak. IIRC, AIO updater can grab the firmware for you on-console.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Mar 26, 2022)

urherenow said:


> Mariko: Works fine. Seems like people are updating hekate but not updating atmosphere.


I updated both atmos and hekate but sysnand doesn't work. Not sure what the problem is. I even deleted the atmos folder and paste the new one.


----------



## urherenow (Mar 26, 2022)

ertaboy356b said:


> I updated both atmos and hekate but sysnand doesn't work. Not sure what the problem is. I even deleted the atmos folder and paste the new one.


EDIT: Nevermind. Was going to ask about fusee, but you're not using that. Hit me up in a DM and let me see your folder structure, exosphere.ini and hekate_ipl.ini.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Mar 26, 2022)

urherenow said:


> EDIT: Nevermind. Was going to ask about fusee, but you're not using that.


Here's my config for sysnand

[Stock - sysMMC]
fss0=atmosphere/package3
emummc_force_disable=1
stock=1

I'm been using this since last update. Not sure why it's not working now. Must be an issue with package3 or something.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Mar 26, 2022)

ertaboy356b said:


> Here's my config for sysnand
> 
> [Stock - sysMMC]
> fss0=atmosphere/package3
> ...



Issue fixed.

As suggested by @urherenow, after downloading the hekate and atmosphere zip files on Windows, you need to go to "Properties" of each file and see if an "unblock" checkbox is available. Check that checkbox then extract the file and paste the files to your SD Card. 

It works now, thanks a lot for all the help.


----------



## pinbi7 (Mar 26, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> lol don't think you get the joke.


----------



## urherenow (Mar 26, 2022)

ertaboy356b said:


> Issue fixed.
> 
> As suggested by @urherenow, after downloading the hekate and atmosphere zip files on Windows, you need to go to "Properties" of each file and see if an "unblock" checkbox is available. Check that checkbox then extract the file and paste the files to your SD Card.
> 
> It works now, thanks a lot for all the help.


TBH that's probably the issue of every person in the github thread that turned into a dumpster fire.


----------



## BrownJesu5 (Mar 27, 2022)

Draxzelex said:


> Do you have the latest ES, FS, & Loader patches on your SD card?


yes i have the latest sigpatches. ive tried redownloading everything and installing again still not working

ok so maybe they had the wrong files up or something. cause i just redownloaded the sigpatches.. but still having a problem.. now it says i need the software in order to play.

ok so now i found out those are only update files.. it still will not install regular games. giving me the error still


----------



## Draxzelex (Mar 27, 2022)

BrownJesu5 said:


> yes i have the latest sigpatches. ive tried redownloading everything and installing again still not working
> 
> ok so maybe they had the wrong files up or something. cause i just redownloaded the sigpatches.. but still having a problem.. now it says i need the software in order to play.
> 
> ok so now i found out those are only update files.. it still will not install regular games. giving me the error still


Not all places have the updated patches. Where did you download yours from?


----------



## BrownJesu5 (Mar 27, 2022)

From the Itotaljustice github page. 


Draxzelex said:


> Not all places have the updated patches. Where did you download yours from?


----------



## theiconrichie (Mar 29, 2022)

all my games work but can't install with Awoo or gold leaf or DBI or Tinfoil. all the same error installing any game. current games work fine. yes i have the current sigpatches or games wouldn't work.


----------



## theiconrichie (Mar 29, 2022)

all my games work but can't install with Awoo or gold leaf or DBI or Tinfoil. all the same error installing any game. current games work fine. yes i have the current sigpatches or games wouldn't work.


----------



## olive069 (Mar 29, 2022)

theiconrichie said:


> all my games work but can't install with Awoo or gold leaf or DBI or Tinfoil. all the same error installing any game. current games work fine. yes i have the current sigpatches or games wouldn't work.


Same issue hre. Latest HOS with AMS 1.3.0 (prerelease)


----------



## theiconrichie (Mar 29, 2022)

olive069 said:


> Same issue hre. Latest HOS with AMS 1.3.0 (prerelease)


i think the apps need upgrading to support 1.3.0.


----------



## porg (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm having an issue where when I boot my sysmmc it loads nothing but a yellow screen, I've replaced all the atmosphere and hekate files, I've tried what ertaboy said worked, nothing works and I'm getting frustrated


----------



## porg (Apr 1, 2022)

If someone could help me it would be much appreciated


----------



## FrenchSmitty (Apr 3, 2022)

I’m experiencing the same issue, have you guys been able to find a solution? @theiconrichie @olive069 @BrownJesu5


----------



## FrenchSmitty (Apr 3, 2022)

FrenchSmitty said:


> I’m experiencing the same issue, have you guys been able to find a solution? @theiconrichie @olive069 @BrownJesu5


I fixed the issue by downgrading my emummc back to 13.2.1 using daybreak with hekate 5.7.0 and atmosphere 1.2.6 however I was still experiencing a different error code (0x00234c02) which I fixed by adding “kip1patch=nosigchk” to my hekate_ipl.ini all is well now no more errors when installing nsp’s or xci’s.

Hopefully that will help you guys out too!

Cheers!


French


----------



## FirM (Apr 3, 2022)

Hey folks! tl;dr is this pre-release candidate safe and stable yet? I'm seeing a lot of folks experiencing issues in this thread.


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 3, 2022)

1.3.0 has just transitioned to release a few moments ago, actually.


----------



## FirM (Apr 3, 2022)

@Takokeshi Thanks so much! Great news . But are homebrew apps like Tinfoil and Goldleaf still not working?


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 3, 2022)

FirM said:


> @Takokeshi Thanks so much! Great news . But are homebrew apps like Tinfoil and Goldleaf still not working?


No clue, I don't use them. You can always downgrade back to 13.2.1/1.2.6 if something you need doesn't work on 14.0.0/1.3.0 (gamecard lotus3 firmware was updated in 14.0.0 but they didn't even burn a fuse, so even that will still work after a downgrade.)


----------



## FirM (Apr 3, 2022)

Ok! I guess I'm just curious how folks are installing their NSPs on Atmos 1.3.0, or potentially accessing Daybreak for future HOS OFW updates. I'm gonna wait until I'm sure these work as expected. I want those folders sooooo bad, but not at the risk of not being able to add any more games or update the OFW after that.

PS - I've never downgraded my switch, and honestly don't know how. Was I supposed to back something up during past OFW updates? Or something to do with emuNAND or sysNAND (also never messed with these)?


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 3, 2022)

Daybreak as included in Atmosphere downloads is designed to work on the version of Atmosphere it is included with. You can count on that.

If you had a emmc backup you could restore that to "downgrade" back to the previous firmware version your backup was on, but otherwise you can just get firmware packs online for Daybreak. It can handle both upgrading and downgrading.


----------



## Telepathy2000 (Apr 4, 2022)

FirM said:


> @Takokeshi Thanks so much! Great news . But are homebrew apps like Tinfoil and Goldleaf still not working?


I just tested and Goldleaf still not working to add new games


----------



## FirM (Apr 4, 2022)

@Telepathy2000 Damn, that's a shame. I guess I'll have to keep waiting for now.


----------



## burhansalih (Apr 4, 2022)

Why you using goldleaf...Use DBI


----------



## impeeza (Apr 4, 2022)

FrenchSmitty said:


> I fixed the issue by downgrading my emummc back to 13.2.1 using daybreak with hekate 5.7.0 and atmosphere 1.2.6 however I was still experiencing a different error code (0x00234c02) which I fixed by adding “kip1patch=nosigchk” to my hekate_ipl.ini all is well now no more errors when installing nsp’s or xci’s.
> 
> Hopefully that will help you guys out too!
> 
> ...


exactly, that steps repair sigpatches missconfiguration.  remove you ATMOSPHERE and BOOTLOADER folders, and reinstall Hekate & Atmosphére (downloading NEW FROM GITHUB) and then copy the new set of sigpatches, remember to add patches.ini to you new BOOTLOADER folder, test all and then, reinstall your sysmodules (emuiibo, sysclk, etc.) and any cheat, mod you have.


----------



## impeeza (Apr 4, 2022)

And give a chance to AtmolXL and DBI as your installers, they are updated more often.


----------



## FirM (Apr 4, 2022)

I genuinely didn't know that there were other installers outside of Tinfoil and Goldleaf. That's great!

So AtmoIXL and DBI are both confirmed to work in Atmos 1.3? I'm just wary of messing something up. I don't use a custom theme or game mods or anything, I just install NSPs and play... am I at risk of breaking something still? 

Also, is Checkpoint working? I really like to back up my game saves regularly.


----------



## impeeza (Apr 4, 2022)

AtmolXL and DB works on 14 confirmed.


----------



## FirM (Apr 4, 2022)

Can you point me to links for both? I'm having an especially difficult time locating AtmoIXL. And do they both require USB installations? I was never able to get that to work over Tinfoil, so I'd rather add the NSPs to my SD card and install on the system.


----------



## majcher (Apr 4, 2022)

deepsea-advanced_v4.0.0
Tinfoil and Goldleaf - 0.10 + (Quark 0.5). Works for writing to hekate_ipl (kip1patch = nosigchk). reset all works to 14.0.0
no more error: 2002-4058 (0x1fb402)


----------



## FirM (Apr 4, 2022)

@majcher Could you please ELI5? I'd never heard of the DeepSea package before now. Does it include versions of Tinfoil / Goldleaf / Checkpoint / Daybreak that work in Atmos 1.3 | OFW 14.0.0? Do I need to add my own sigpatches?

Not sure what you mean by "Works for writing to hekate_ipl (kip1patch = nosigchk). reset all works to 14.0.0". Does this mean that you're successfully able to install NSPs and play them?


----------



## majcher (Apr 6, 2022)

Team-Neptune       DeepSea

yes is included in this package Tinfoil / Checkpoint / Daybreak and  Goldleaf download
0.10 + (Quark 0.5) - Back again

Each one is installed without any problems NSP and XCI


----------

